# Latest project



## jmc0319 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi all,

I just thought I would share with you my latest little project. We needed a small table for a few plants etc for our sunroom. I used oak and finished it with Danish oil. I am in the process of making a second larger table. 



Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## havasu (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice job. How did you secure the legs to the horizontal pieces? Could you please post up a few more pics showing this?


----------



## jmc0319 (Feb 25, 2014)

I will post more pics later. The horizontal pieces are secured with pocket screws and just a dab of glue. The table top pieces I used a nail gun and dab of glue and used the oak saw dust and glue to make my own wood filler for the nail holes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## havasu (Feb 25, 2014)

I could use a few of those tables and since I recently purchased the Kreg pocket screw jig, this is right up my alley. Thank you!


----------



## jmc0319 (Feb 25, 2014)

I used kreg as well. Will send pics later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## jmc0319 (Feb 25, 2014)

Her are a few more pics. The last one is the branding iron I got from Woodcraft. This way 30 years from now the kids won't forget who made these items. 





Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 25, 2014)

How do you drill those holes at such a low angle without the drill bit walking away from the centerpunch mark?  You must have factory tools.

Never mind - I have to research "pocket holes".
http://www.lowes.com/cd_Pocket+Hole+Joinery_1350934208255_

$40 to $250 at Nextag.


----------



## havasu (Feb 25, 2014)

Last question for ya. Are the legs tapered? If so, did you use a jig on your table saw?


----------



## jmc0319 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wazzat- check out kreg pocket hole jig. Excellent product. 
Havasu - yes they are tapered. I used the rockler taper jig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## havasu (Feb 25, 2014)

Rockler = Expensive!

Love them stores!


----------



## jmc0319 (Feb 25, 2014)

The taper jig was only $23. Not too bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 26, 2014)

Another great looking piece. :


----------



## jmc0319 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks Bud


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice work, you make me want to spend money on tools.


----------



## jmc0319 (Feb 26, 2014)

Go for it Chris. The right tools make it all exponentially easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## jmc0319 (Mar 13, 2014)

My wife decided that she liked the table and wanted a companion table that was about twice the length. I added a horizontal cross bar to give it mor strength and additional detail. 



Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw (Mar 13, 2014)

Nicely done...


----------



## jmc0319 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Neal


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 14, 2014)

So...when you gonna start taking orders...


----------



## jmc0319 (Mar 14, 2014)

I take orders everyday......just not for tables.....


Sent from my iPad using Home Repair


----------



## jmc0319 (Apr 18, 2014)

Last but not least the third and last table in the set I was making for our sunroom. I used a tile from the floor for the table top. 




Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 18, 2014)

You do nice work!


----------



## jmc0319 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks olddog


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw (Apr 18, 2014)

Are making your own plugs? looks good.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 18, 2014)

Just launching a project of my own ...  Wrapping cement posts with expensive South American hardwood.  Using aluminum accent stripe to pop the design.  Pics to follow soon.   Here is a sample of the look ...


----------



## jmc0319 (Apr 18, 2014)

nealtw said:


> Are making your own plugs? looks good.




Neal - actually those are not plugs. They are straight through dowels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## jmc0319 (Apr 18, 2014)

That's impressive villa. I wish I had the nerve to do a deck like that. Can't wait for pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------

